# Username Mafia [D2]



## hyphen (Oct 22, 2011)

The sun sets over TCoD.
*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N1]*

ok i'll just end this phase
The sun rises over TCoD. 
Someone notices a foul stench coming from the square.
There,they find a squirrl named *Squirrel,dead.*
The poor thing looked like it was stabbed.
It was holding a medicinal herb in it's paws.
The townspeople bury it.
*Squirrel is dead. She was innocent.
Oh,and 24 hours for discussion*


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N1]*

*she


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N1]*

So Doctor?


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N1]*

well this is less difficult if roles are made obvious on death... gives mafia an edge too.

Anyway, this should be interesting. Anyone got any leads? I only know one person, besides myself and the deceased, for sure isn't mafia, or at least don, so I'm not much help yet.


----------



## M&F (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N1]*

I'm curious as to what some of the nicknames out here would lead to in terms of roles.

I'd try a bit of agressive roleclaim pushing, but that's kind of risky.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N1]*

so...any leads? *Abstain*, unless we get some leads.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N1]*

LULZ GIT DA SHE HAZ DARK IN HUR NAEM SO SHE MUST BE MAFAI LOLOLO


----------



## Mai (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N1]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> I'm curious as to what some of the nicknames out here would lead to in terms of roles.
> 
> I'd try a bit of agressive roleclaim pushing, but that's kind of risky.


Mystic figured my role pretty well, despite her not seeing A:TLA. Although I'm sort of perplexed by Squirrel's role. I'm pretty even about mass roleclaiming; pretty sure that works best as a last resort when we can't lynch with anything else. :V


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N1]*

wait, she figured your role pretty _role_? You mean well, right?

I agree with Mai's roleclaiming opinion. Yes, we should only use it as a last resort. However, it isnt very bright for everyone to roleclaim at day 1 when day ones are where people mostly abstain, unless an inspector inspected a mafia, or someone has large info. So unless we get info (very unlikely), it's just idiotic to lynch day 1.


----------



## Mai (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N1]*

^
*FACEPALM*


----------



## M&F (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N1]*



DarkAura said:


> wait, she figured your role pretty _role_? You mean well, right?
> 
> I agree with Mai's roleclaiming opinion. Yes, we should only use it as a last resort. However, it isnt very bright for everyone to roleclaim at day 1 when day ones are where people mostly abstain, unless an inspector inspected a mafia, or someone has large info. So unless we get info (very unlikely), it's just idiotic to lynch day 1.


Abstinence is often tantamount to overcaution. Remember that the lynch is the town's best defense against the mafia.

Of course, without any information at hand (besides Squirrel's death; is there anybody who would definitely go with offing Squirrel on N0 in spite of the fact that there's definitely some more powerful sounding nicknames around here?), there's not much to lynch over, but, it shouldn't be made to last long. Unless the mafia's also not using their killing power, of course.

And I wasn't suggesting a mass claim, guys, doing that on day one would be absurd. The idea would be forcing claims out of people with suspicious nicknames. But, again, it's probably not worth it yet.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N1]*

k
*Extending for 12 hours. If you don't vote by then, I will randylynch one of you.*
GO


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N1]*

*Mai*, then, as the character is a villain.  And I don't want to be randylynched.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N1]*

While that does make sense, it would be absurd for Mystic to give a really obvious role to someone who's username is evil. That beats the point of the game. While yes, the roles are based off of usernames,  Mystic probably wouldnt do anything so obvious as that.

You do know we can abstain, ole-schooler, dont you?

This makes me slightly suspicious of him, but for now, i'll *Abstain*


----------



## OrngSumb (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N1]*

*Abstain*. My role was obvious based on my name and I hate it. It's so boring D:


----------



## Mai (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N1]*

Also, you _do_ know that she betrayed Azula and had a heel face turn later in the series, right? *Abstain.*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N1]*

gah I hate the inactivity

The townspeople decide _not_ to lynch.

*You used your only abstain. 
No one was killed.
24 hours for night actions*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N2]*

The townspeople wake up to find *Effercon,* seemingly dead, and bleeding purple stuff.
Beside him lies a megaphone and a stamp.
Upon closer inspection, the megaphone has been modified to make it much louder.
The people quickly clean his body away...
*Effercon is dead. He was Innocent.
24 hours for discussion~*


----------



## OrngSumb (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N2]*

Could that be a double voter maybe?


----------



## Mai (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N2]*

I don't really "get" the stamp, but doublevoter does make sense. Maybe the stamp is meant to indicate mayor? That's not a very helpful role, if true.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N2]*

*Has info*

So I am a Tracker.
I targetted DarkAura last night, and she seemed to have visited Effercon.

Would you care to explain what you were doing, Aura?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N2]*

Maybe (s)he's a mayor, but has double voter as a secondary role?

So, what now? We can't abstain (since she said we used our only abstain), so who should we lynch?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N2]*

I think we should lynch you.


----------



## Mai (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N2]*

That does make it pretty obvious; we have no other leads at the very least. *DarkAura* unless you have a convincing alibi.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N2]*

I don't believe she will...
*DA*


----------



## M&F (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N2]*

Bummer. The name makes it so obvious.

Oh well. Bye, *DarkAura*.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N2]*

Oh, sorry, i think i was ninja'd in when i stated effercon might be mayor, and i didnt really pay attention anymore after that cause i was looking at MLP memes, X3

Ok, so i'm a Vig. I think there may be another one because my role PM said *a* vig.

Actually, i was targeting someone else, but my night actions must have been switched/ roleblocked. Althouhg, since you tracked me, then it was probably switched.

 @.@


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N2]*

Well then, who did you try to target, and what was your reason for killing them?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N2]*

RKK-9, since RK-9 stands for the Pokemon Arcanine (R=Ar, K=Ca, 9=nine. Arcanine)

Arcanine are among one of th most ferocious pokemon on the world. Since this game is based off usernames, then i picked him. *shrugg*


----------



## M&F (Oct 29, 2011)

But is your nickname not every bit as suspicious as his is?

And speaking of nicknames, I have a lot of trouble believing your nickname would imply vig. And every mafioso ever claims vig when their kill gets tracked. So, I'm not convinced.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 29, 2011)

There are two Variations to DarkAura, one in the RPs, and one not in an Rp yet.

My character Aura;

As you know in the RPs, Aura is a Celebi and Aqua's best friend. But what wasnt told in the RPs (and will likely be an RP in the future), she had been controlled by Aqua's superior and evil brother, Mewtwo. Possessed by this evil creature, she had become DarkAura.

Or so they thought. Even though she was controlled by Mewtwo, he could never break Aura's bond with Aqua. But if Mewtwo found this out, he would make sure Aura was permanetly controlled. So Aura played along. Mewtwo thought Aura was doing his dirty work, but Aura was actually helping Aqua by throwing all of Mewtwo's allies into a deserted island where they were never found. She was still controlled, however, but her eternal friendship for Aqua can break through the toughest of bonds.

^ that's the version not in the RP. this is the RP version vvv

Aura, being stuck in nowhere, has altered the present. Flygon has shown her what she would be like in the present that was controlled by Dusknoir. The altered-present Aura (We'll call her Aura 2) was very rebellious of the evil world.



Both versions specify that Aura isnt really a mafia.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

Aura


The role you get has NOTHING TO DO WITH YOUR RP

It's based on your /username/
Not the rp
Us
er
name


----------



## M&F (Oct 29, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Aura
> 
> 
> The role you get has NOTHING TO DO WITH YOUR RP
> ...


Something of an oversimplification, but, anyhow, I don't know what degree of involvment Mystic has with whatever RP is being referenced thereby, but I sure as hell wouldn't dig all the way through to figure out a role.

Then again, I'd probably have randomized mafiosi going, like in Gym Leader Choice Mafia. But that's just me.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm telling you ABOUT my username. Not the RP, the username. I'm saying the username was originated from the RP, but i am talking about te *username!*


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm a bulletproof townie. Explains why I didn't die.

Maybe mafioso targetted Effercon?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

RK-9 said:


> I'm a bulletproof townie. Explains why I didn't die.
> 
> Maybe mafioso targetted Effercon?


Yeah.
'Cept she didn't target you.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 29, 2011)

I did target him. It might have been a bus driver.

Or a framer who framed me!


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Username Mafia [N2]*

You can't frame a Tracking.


----------



## Mai (Oct 29, 2011)

... What. I just don't even get how that claim is supposed to make any sense at all.

I'm sticking with my vote, thanks. (Although not-really-but-still in DA's defense, you can *sort of* frame a tracker by a hijacker or bus driver. But that involves actually moving the night action, and still getting the correct results.)


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm not sure how it makes sense either.

But i am a vig. Remember Grand carnival? the innocents would have won if they didnt lynch me!

How about this, tell me who to vig kill tonght, and i'll prove to you i am a vig.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

How about no, we lynch you today.
You have awful excuses.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a feeling you're either the Mafia Goon (not lead) or the Alien if there is one, and either way, bye.

*DarkAura.*


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 30, 2011)

Actually, DA could kill me to prove that I actually AM a bulletproof.

Actually no that would be POINTLESS


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2011)

Why is everyone so inclined to believe LS99 is a real tracker? He could be mafia just outting innocents in a way no one expects!


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

RK-9 said:


> Actually, DA could kill me to prove that I actually AM a bulletproof.
> 
> Actually no that would be POINTLESS


Are you one-shot or forever indestructible?


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 30, 2011)

FOREVER-INDESTRUCTABLE.PNG


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

RK-9 said:


> FOREVER-INDESTRUCTABLE.PNG


AWWWWWWWW YEAH


----------



## M&F (Oct 30, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> Why is everyone so inclined to believe LS99 is a real tracker? He could be mafia just outting innocents in a way no one expects!


What would he gain from it? He gets us to off an innocent, then we realize it and probably go for him next. One for one is terrible for the mafia, as they're the minority. If you were an innocent that the mafia wants dead, they'd have it much easier offing you personally.



DarkAura said:


> But i am a vig. Remember Grand carnival? the innocents would have won if they didnt lynch me!
> 
> How about this, tell me who to vig kill tonght, and i'll prove to you i am a vig.


That was then, this is now. There's more reason to believe you're mafia than a vig, and even on the terribly off-chance we're wrong, we're probably not going to lose the game over it.

And that's an amusing method of innocence proof. In that it doesn't clear you at all, because vigkills and mafia kills are undistinguishable. It'd only have the slightest chance of getting anybody anywhere if, by some lucky ass-backwards stumble, we told you to off someone who's mafia. And even then, you could probably still off them. And that's not to mention the off chance that the mafia has a roleblocker in their ranks and, assuming you're not one of them, would use that to make you and whomever got picked for the test vigkill look guilty.

Oh, and, let's keep an eye on RK-9 for now on, hm? If DarkAura does flip mafia, his defending her is going to look suspicious. Not to mention offering to be offed as a vig test would work just well if he was in cahoots with her -- vig hitting bulletproof is indistinguishable from no vigkill. I'm not saying lynch him next, if he IS bulletproof that would be a terrible idea, but, let's be wary.


----------



## OrngSumb (Oct 30, 2011)

*DarkAura* fer sure. I hate accounting, it keeps me away from my games


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2011)

Suit yourselves. You guys are losing a vig. *DarkAura*


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 30, 2011)

Well tracker can follow Darkaura and SEE. oh well


----------



## hyphen (Nov 1, 2011)

well,then.
The townspeople quickly tackle DarkAura and drag her to the square.
A man steps out from the crowd.
"Well, I guess I'll be doing the job."
After she is killed,the man inspects her house.
It's completely dark. However,he brought a flashlight with him.
Turning it on,he sees that the walls are covered in suspicious-looking papers.
*DarkAura was Mafia.
24 hours for night actions*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 4, 2011)

Everyone wakes up, and they find ole_schooler in his home, with a large hole in his head and little brain bits scattered around him. Disgusting.
Metallica Fanboy sees this and appearifies a _butcher knife_ and stabs himself in the chest upon seeing ole_schooler in this state.
*ole_schooler and Mettalica Fanboy are dead. Innocent.
24 hours for discussion*


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 4, 2011)

D:


I'd say that there are 2 more Mafia left...


----------



## Mai (Nov 4, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> D:
> 
> 
> I'd say that there are 2 more Mafia left...


I don't know about that "D:"; that seems like a lover!death thing so they probably weren't entirely _innocent._ But either way, yeah, it is two people down so. :/ Two more mafia seems like a safe bet, unless Mystic is running high with her numbers; if so there's probably three.

So. What do, tracker?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 4, 2011)

Nothin' suspicious.
By which I mean I targetted MF and I received no action.


----------



## hyphen (Nov 4, 2011)

Mai said:


> I don't know about that "D:"; that seems like a lover!death thing so they probably weren't entirely _innocent._


They were both innocent.
...herp derp redundant


----------



## Mai (Nov 4, 2011)

... By which I mean lovers aren't on the _innocent_ side specifically, they're out for themselves and just happen to not be mafia. It's a shame if they could've won with us, but in reality they'd just be a huge target for the mafia and often third parties are no good to us even if their win conditions happen to not interfere with ours (which we don't even know). 

Why am I arguing with the _GM_ about this. Well.


----------



## hyphen (Nov 7, 2011)

*pokes thread*
*12 more hours to vote,or I will randylynch.*


----------



## Mai (Nov 7, 2011)

???

I'm pretty sure we can use three abstains, but *Flower Doll* is being no help to us so. Maybe she's like this "no one will expect this but you're mafia" thing?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 7, 2011)

*Shrug* *Flower Doll*


----------



## RK-9 (Nov 8, 2011)

it's ALWAYS flower doll :|

*Abstain like a boss? I dunno*


----------



## Coroxn (Nov 8, 2011)

Hmmm...

Fine.

*Flower Doll*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 9, 2011)

RK-9 said:


> it's ALWAYS flower doll :|
> 
> *Abstain like a boss? I dunno*


It wouldn't "always be Flower Doll" if she would ever participate :\


----------



## hyphen (Nov 9, 2011)

uhm I don't feel like doing lots of flavor right now
and it seems like everything's wrapped up.
Someone quickly kills Flower Doll, and a search of her home reveals some certificates.
*Flower Doll is dead. innocent.*
*about 24 hours for night actions.*
(also, you guys used your only abstain. Remember, RK-9?)


----------



## hyphen (Nov 13, 2011)

bleh

When the remaining people wake up, they notice LS99 is missing.
They find him on the floor in his home, with his brain taken out.
There is a notepad next to his body.
*LS99 is dead. Innocent.
24 hours for discussion*


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 13, 2011)

DAMNIT
Had a lead, too....
*dead*


----------



## RK-9 (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh god now everyone is going to hate because I used our only abstain .-.

teehee


----------



## Mai (Nov 13, 2011)

RK-9 said:


> Oh god now everyone is going to hate because I used our only abstain .-.
> 
> *teehee*


... Not everyone uses Minimal Dewgong (it bothers my eyes, personally) so yeah what you said was completely visible. I bolded it for those who do use it, though; personally I think it's either a _really weird_ alien strategy, a lyncher strategy, or maybe just an incomprehensible something? Whatever it is, it's not good, but it might also be an alien thing so lynching is unsafe.

Anyone have a comment?


----------



## OrngSumb (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't trust him at all.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 14, 2011)

All I know is that he's not the Mafia don UnU so I have very little in the way of leads.


----------



## RK-9 (Nov 17, 2011)

OrngSumb said:


> I don't trust him at all.


 Love you too sweetheart 

We need leads.


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

*yeah you know what's going to happen with this 12 hour extension*


----------

